# Recall announcement



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Nissan has announced the recall on the 2.5 motors.
It will affect approx. 400,000 cars!
Some will fall under repair guidelines, and some will have engine
replacement.
The hard copy of the recall will be out soon. It's about 50 pages
long.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

53 pages to be exact 

here is a copy of one of the letters


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Seems like there was a person posting this exact problem the other day..... Interesting


----------



## ctrlALTIMAdel (Jun 20, 2003)

What needs to be done about the mods? i have a cold air intake and a new muffler... does this mean i have to change everything back for them to do something? should people with mods not even bother bringing it in for something like that?


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Put your stock intake back in and take it to the dealership! This is worth having done. He you could end up with a new engine


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

i left my muffler on, just took off my intake and put it back to stock as much as possible, i do this every time i take it in, dont want to take any chances


----------



## njdawg (Jul 1, 2003)

I could have sworn I read this recall a few weeks back but it only dealt with Altimas made before Feb 2003.
Is this the same one?


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

nastynissan said:


> *Seems like there was a person posting this exact problem the other day..... Interesting *



yeah that was me


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Our techs have found some big flaws in the recall.
Hang on.
Make sure you car is inspected properly.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

uh oh...


----------



## ash (May 22, 2003)

What kinda flaws are we talking about? I'm about to take in my Se-R tomorrow..=(


----------



## njdawg (Jul 1, 2003)

Anybody know what r3015 recall means?


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Sorry guys, I've been on vacation......

I just spent 30 min. posting my reply, and just when I was done 
my fucking computer shut down and lost me reply.

I'll repost it tomorrow..........shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gotta crash.


----------



## njdawg (Jul 1, 2003)

I am going in for my R3015 recall tomorrow, they don't seem to know about the fuel pump recall yet.


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

Glad I got a 3.5


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Nssnman said:


> *I just spent 30 min. posting my reply, and just when I was done
> my fucking computer shut down and lost me reply.
> *


Wow... I feel responsible for that. Sorry mang!


----------

